
An Analysis of Lightroom JPEG Export Quality Settings - JDW1023
http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/jpeg-quality
======
MR4D
This is fantastic - the examples are really good too.

Actually, playing with the examples has completely changed my perception on
quality for images.

